# Camping in Chatt NF during deer season



## cjones (Oct 11, 2016)

Now that it's finally cooling off, I was thinking about taking the family up for some tent camping in the Chattahoochee NF next weekend (Oct 22-23). I looked at the season dates, and it looks like next weekend is also opening weekend of gun deer season.  Should I be concerned about 1.) Safety or 2.) Not being able to find an open spot.

I was thinking of heading toward the Three Forks area in hopes of getting one of the NFS campsites along Noontootla Creek.  Another option would be to head north of Helen to the campgrounds along the Hooch.

Comments/suggestions?  Should I punt on the NF until spring and head to a State Park instead?

CJ


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 11, 2016)

You should be good.  If I'm not mistaken, Noontootla falls in the Blue Ridge WMA.  I would venture a guess that it's the least pressured WMA around here.  Three Forks is a pretty place this time of year.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 12, 2016)

Am I correct that three forks as in Rabun County ?? If so, you would be good down there. More crowded during the trout stocking season than now.


----------



## cjones (Oct 12, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Am I correct that three forks as in Rabun County ?? If so, you would be good down there. More crowded during the trout stocking season than now.



No.  Sorry, I'm talking about Three Forks in Fanin County.


----------



## cjones (Oct 12, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You should be good.  If I'm not mistaken, Noontootla falls in the Blue Ridge WMA.  I would venture a guess that it's the least pressured WMA around here.  Three Forks is a pretty place this time of year.



Good to know.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 13, 2016)

We camped up above Helen two years ago in October. There were plenty of places to camp. We saw a few bear hunters but that was it. We went into Helen to watch the Georgia game. We had a good time.


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 13, 2016)

I much prefer the Tululla River area west of Clatyon. It is directly on the river and much more scenic. There are three campgrounds with about 15 sites each. They are Talullah, Tates Branch and Sandy Bottoms.


----------

